
A Chronology of Microprocessors - brudgers
http://processortimeline.info/
======
glabifrons
This is a bit terse [0], but still very cool. I used to love to follow all of
the new CPUs from the various vendors to see how they compared in performance,
wattage, transistor count, etc. by following The CPU Info Center at Berkeley.
Sadly, the site was abandoned around 2004 and removed some time after, but you
can still see some of the content if you search archive.org for
[http://bwrc.eecs.berkeley.edu/cic](http://bwrc.eecs.berkeley.edu/cic) (dig
back to the spikes in 2005 or so). My favorite was watching the Alpha... every
time HP's PA-RISC would bump past it, DEC would release either a new
generation or maybe just bump the clock in the Alpha and completely blow it
away. Hungry beasts though... and way out of my budget when they were being
made. It would be neat to see a chart like that with modern CPUs - shame they
abandoned the site.

0 - It has very short descriptions for each stage. There's not quite enough
info to understand the "whys". Like it states that the 6501 was dropped after
the threat of a lawsuit, but doesn't explain that it was because of it being
pin-(and I believe signal)-compatible with the 6800, which the 6502 was not.

------
userbinator
Some of those "month unknown" are easily filled out, like this one for
example:

 _(month unknown) Motorola introduces its 6800 chip_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_6800#M6800_family_int...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_6800#M6800_family_introduction)

 _The first working MC6800 chips were produced in February 1974_

The references on the site consist mostly of magazines and are noticeably
absent of any manufacturer's databooks/datasheets, which I'd consider looking
at first before anything else.

------
jhallenworld
No mention of F14 Tomcat processor:
[http://www.firstmicroprocessor.com/](http://www.firstmicroprocessor.com/)

~~~
easter6
also missing is the Four-Phase AL-1 which was operational by 1969, a year
before the F14 Tomcat processor design was completed.

The AL-1 came almost 2 years before Intel and TI's first microprocessors
debuted and ran 10 times faster than those chips.

------
0x4a42
What's with the poker/gambling spammy links in the header of the page?

------
mmc
If you like this, you may also enjoy the CPUDB:
[http://cpudb.stanford.edu/](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/)

------
kwhitefoot
Lots of chips are missing so what is it for?

------
jejones3141
No mention of Motorola's 6809.

